# ALLES AUS Schaltung



## klaus1 (9 August 2010)

Hallo,

Ich habe in meinem Haus eine SPS der Marke Beckhoff verbaut.
Über einen Digitalen Ausgang möchte ich mein Hochleistungsrelais (als Öffner angeschlossen), schalten.
Dort habe ich drei getrennte Kontakte für L1, L2, L3.
Ich lasse hier je nach Wunsch Steckdosen drüber laufen, um hier wenn ALLES AUS Impuls kommt, diese Spannungsfrei zu schalten.
Nur stoße ich auf folgendes Problem:

Nehmen wir an Steckdosengruppe 1 und Steckdosengruppe 2 besitzen jeweils  einen eigenen Leitungsschutzschalter (LS1 und LS2).
Beide Steckdosengruppen sind phasengleich und hängen über deren LS auf L1.
Jetzt werden über das Hochleistungsrelais in meinem Fall beide Phasen   dorthin verdrahtet auf dieselbe Klemme, und weiter am Ausgangsblcok dann  auf die  Verbraucher.

Das Problem dabei:
Wenn ich jetzt den LS1 abschalte, liegt trotzdem Spannung an   Steckdosengruppe1 an, da über LS2 von Steckdosengruppe2 die Spannung   kommt (sofern Relais geöffnet).
Irgendwie gefällt mir die Situation nicht ganz.

Möchte mir aber den Aufwand für kleine Verbraucher nicht über eigene Relais antun... 
Hat jemand eine Idee für mich?

Danke,
Klaus


----------



## ebt'ler (9 August 2010)

- Beider Stromkreise auf eine Sicherung legen.
oder
- LS mit Meldekontakt verbauen, und bei entsprechender Rückmeldung das Relais abschalten
oder
- Spannung hinter der Sicherung auf DI der Steuerung zurückführen und dann auswerten
oder
-an den LS gegenseitig Unterspannungsauslöser anbringen (könnte beim Einschalten aber nerven^^)

usw.

Aber wieso stört es dich eigentlich, wenn mal eine Steckdosengruppe einzeln AUS ist?


----------



## Paule (9 August 2010)

Hallo Klaus,
also ich kann da dir nicht ganz folgen, aber das hört sich nicht gut an:


klaus1 schrieb:


> Das Problem dabei:
> Wenn ich jetzt den LS1 abschalte, liegt trotzdem Spannung an Steckdosengruppe1 an, da über LS2 von Steckdosengruppe2 die Spannung kommt (sofern Relais geöffnet).
> Irgendwie gefällt mir die Situation nicht ganz.


----------



## klaus1 (9 August 2010)

ebt'ler schrieb:


> - Beider Stromkreise auf eine Sicherung legen.
> oder
> - LS mit Meldekontakt verbauen, und bei entsprechender Rückmeldung das Relais abschalten
> oder
> ...



Danke für die rasche Antwort!
Beide Stromkreise auf einen LS mag schon klappen, aber es sind ja mehrere Steckdosen im Stockwerk, und die alle auf einen LS will ich eigentlich nicht.

LS mit Meldekontakt hört sich gut an! Gibts sowas bei Hager bspw? Kostet sicher ein Vermögen oder?
Nur wo liegt der Unterschied, ob ich den Melder auswerte, oder den Verbraucher über ein eigenes Relais schalte? (Gut je nach Melder spare ich mir wahrscheinlich das Relais).

Die Option mit der Spannung hinter der Sicherung gefällt mir ganz gut...
Meinst du hier, dass ich L1 bevor diese auf den LS geht, über das Relais führen soll?
Kann das nicht gefährlich werden? Ich denke da dran, wenns was am Relais selber hat schaltet mir niemand ab...

danke


----------



## ebt'ler (9 August 2010)

Das die Steckdosengruppen offenbar gemischt sind habe ich erstmal überlesen. Das ist wirklich komisch. Das sollte man sich nochmal ansehen!



klaus1 schrieb:


> LS mit Meldekontakt hört sich gut an! Gibts sowas bei Hager bspw? Kostet sicher ein Vermögen oder?
> Nur wo liegt der Unterschied, ob ich den Melder auswerte, oder den Verbraucher über ein eigenes Relais schalte? (Gut je nach Melder spare ich mir wahrscheinlich das Relais).



Sicherlich hat Hager sowas im Angebot, aber ich habe keinen Katalog von denen verfügbar. Also musst du selber mal schauen.
Die Meldekontakte sind dann aber für den Steuerstromkreis! Dadurch sparst du somit auch kein Relais.



klaus1 schrieb:


> Die Option mit der Spannung hinter der Sicherung gefällt mir ganz gut...
> Meinst du hier, dass ich L1 bevor diese auf den LS geht, über das Relais führen soll?



Ich kann von hieraus nicht abschätzen was sinnvoll ist. Du bräuchtest dann 230V DI's und müsstest eventuell auch nochmal die "Meldespannung" niedriger absichern.



klaus1 schrieb:


> Kann das nicht gefährlich werden? Ich denke da dran, wenns was am Relais selber hat schaltet mir niemand ab...



Das Relais selbst ist keine Sicherheitseinrichtung!!!


----------



## klaus1 (9 August 2010)

Welche Lösung wird hier generell verwendet? denke die ALLES AUS Funktion hab ich ja nicht erfunden oder? ;-)


----------



## Paule (9 August 2010)

Kannst du nicht mal schnell eine Skizze von der Schaltung reinstellen?
Wir diskutieren schon hier im Chat über dein Problem.


----------



## ebt'ler (9 August 2010)

Ich habe noch nie von einer "ALLES AUS Funktion" gehört.  
Also zumindestens nicht in diesen Zusammenahng. 

Vielleicht solltest du mal genauer erklären um was es eigentlich geht. Was die Bedingungen sind.


----------



## klaus1 (10 August 2010)

das ist schnell und einfach erklärt! Mehrere stromkreise sollten gesamt mit einem digitalen ausgang spannungslos geschalten werden.


----------



## knabi (10 August 2010)

Das ist definitiv kein SPS-Problem, sondern ein elektrisches. Bitte mal den Vorschlag von Paule berücksichtigen und Schaltung skizzieren+posten!

Gruß

Holger


----------



## klaus1 (10 August 2010)

kann erst abends schaltung hier online stellen, aber wenns hilft hier kurz die erklärung. Ist nicht so aufwändig:
Vom Ls wird ein verbraucher über ein dreipoliges hochleistungs relais unterbrochen. 3pole um phasen gleich zu halten. Ist bspw. Ls1 an l1 dann wird der erste kontakt des relais verwendet. Ausgang zum verbraucher auch wieder abgang erster kontakt.


----------



## knabi (10 August 2010)

Jetzt verstehe ich so langsam...Du führst also die Leitungsschutzschalter wieder zusammen? Wenn zwei an L1 angeschlossen sind, führst Du die "Ausgänge" wieder auf eine gemeinsame Klemme???? Das wäre nicht nur sinnlos, sondern auch gefährlich, da sich der Strom auf beide Leitungsschutzschalter aufteilt und somit die Schutzfunktion außer Kraft gesetzt ist (wenn beide LS 16A Nennstrom haben, würden sie bei einem Überstrom von z.B. 25A auf einem Steckdosenkreis NICHT auslösen.
Du mußt in diesem Fall die Leitungsschutzschalter nach Deinem Schütz einspeisen.

Gruß

Holger


----------



## klaus1 (10 August 2010)

danke für die info, aber ist es nicht auch gefährlich nach dem fi direkt die phasen über das relais schicken und dann erst auf die ls? Was wenn das relais unter dimensioniert ist? Oder relais extra absichern? Hab ein 25a relais in verwendung


----------



## ebt'ler (10 August 2010)

klaus1 schrieb:


> danke für die info, aber ist es nicht auch gefährlich nach dem fi direkt die phasen über das relais schicken und dann erst auf die ls? Was wenn das relais unter dimensioniert ist? Oder relais extra absichern? Hab ein 25a relais in verwendung



Sag mal, bist du Elektriker?
Die Sicherungen dürfen nicht parallel betrieben werden! Wenn es bei dir jetzt so sein sollte ist das nicht zulässig.
Aber ich verstehe bei jeder Erklärung auch irgentwie etwas anderes. 
Eine Zeichnung wäre da sicher gut um Klarheit zu schaffen.

Und wenn das Relais nur für 25A Dauerstrom ausgelegt ist darfst du es auch nicht höher belasten!


----------



## knabi (10 August 2010)

Natürlich muß das Relais entsprechend seiner Belastbarkeit vorgesichert werden. Am Besten mit einer Schmelzsicherung, um die Selektivität zu gewährleisten. Also nach dem FI Schmelzsicherung 25A, danach auf das Schütz, nach dem Schütz auf die Leitungsschutzschalter, und natürlich immer schön auf die Leitungsquerschnitte achten...aber mal ganz ehrlich, wenn Du solche Fragen stellst, solltest Du besser nicht an Deiner Hausinstallation werkeln....

Gruß

Holger


----------



## klaus1 (10 August 2010)

ich sollte erwähnen, dass ich diese Schaltung nur deshalb zur diskussion eingestellt habe, da ein bekannter diese realisiert hat. Habe selber noch nicht verdrahtet. Werde wie holger erwähnt einen selektiven ls mit 25a vor schütz schalten und dann erst die ls über schütz schalten. Danke


----------

